

Simplicity: The Next Big Thing - hellacious
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/kanter/2009/02/simplicity-the-next-big-thing.html

======
jimbokun
This reminds me of one of the very first actions by Steve Jobs when he took
over Apple again. He reduced the product line to 4 models, a portable and
desktop version for consumer and pro markets. They have slowly added new model
categories, but for the most part it is still iMac/Power Mac and
Macbook/Macbook Pro.

(Then there are the iPod models, but those came later and is still only up to
4 models, and iPhone is one model with 2 configurations.)

